
Lean Designs is now $9/month - matt1
http://blog.leandesigns.com/2011/04/lean-designs-is-now-9month/
======
rglullis
Minor copy hint. It will be better to tell people that they have been
"grandfathered" than "downgraded" to the new price.

~~~
matt1
Good catch -- thanks. I was thinking it meant they'd get the new price but
you're right; it's the other way around.

------
lancer383
As someone who does a lot of work wireframing sites and is always trying to
make the move from wires to HTML and CSS take less time, this looks great.

Would love to see a fluid-width grid be introduced as an option down the line.

------
mgkimsal
That's a price point I'm comfortable giving it a long term spin on. Thanks. I
do think a $99/year might be a decent prepay option for people who want a
longer term commitment.

------
AndyNemmity
Wow, I think I'm going to try it. Thanks! It's now at a price point where it's
worth giving a whirl.

